# Anyone else watching plowing videos instead of plowing?



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone else watching plowing videos instead of plowing? dissapointing lack of snow in mi. been on youtube watching other people plow...


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Yup...........


----------



## topdog1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Haha I've also been doing this


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

That's all I've been doing.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

I have already watched to many they just make me want snow more!


----------



## dykstraoutdoor (Nov 23, 2011)

2 new trucks with new blades front and rear, bought late September 2011. Now Dec 26th have put a total of 25 plow miles on each so far. I want some snow


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sucks huh, we've plowed once so far. Just about forgot how


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

But there is hope. A disturbance coming into both southeast Idaho and northwest North Dakota this week. So we should be plowing in one location or the other maybe both Thumbs Up


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

birddseedd;1392592 said:


>


That's cool and it does a good job.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

birddseedd;1392592 said:


>


That's awesome.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

way way too much ive probably watched everyone haha well heres some of mine
http://www.youtube.com/user/bobcat61590?feature=mhee


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

*Home Alone 3*

Home Alone 3 movie


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Gonna snow here tonight finally. 2-5" forcasted. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Wilnip;1393556 said:


> Gonna snow here tonight finally. 2-5" forcasted. Crossing my fingers!


its snowing now but too much temp to stick. forcast actually says "snowing, but not enough to plow" on weather.com

hehe na but it does say snowing with 0 inches of snow

meh. dang weather. even mother earth wants me to be poor.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

A friend of mine put a new plow on his 2011 diesel and secured a ton of contracts but it has not snowed. He is not too happy.


----------



## Nick Estes (Jul 15, 2009)

ypu. Bought a brand new western mvp plus and it hasnt even seen snow yet wtf is goin on Michigan i need some dam snow


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I still haven't put my plow on for a trial run yet. Heck I just got my winter coat out the other day. We are supposed to get up to an inch tonight but it won't stick. This winter sucks!!!!!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

show-n-go;1393795 said:


> I still haven't put my plow on for a trial run yet. Heck I just got my winter coat out the other day. We are supposed to get up to an inch tonight but it won't stick. This winter sucks!!!!!


still wearing t shirt. hoodie at most


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I think I have seen most all of them once and even some twice I have even lowered myself to even watching the video's of Trains removing from train tracks


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

one of my favorites....


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

ontop of having no snow to plow, no bad weather means that no one around us is using salt, no orders coming in means no regular hauling work either. hope it comes soon


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep! We need some new ones. I've seen them all and some twice! Lol


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

you know, after reading this thread I had to go watch some youtube plowing....it just made me want the snow to come even more. I cant believe its still 50deg in the day and its almost the last day of the year. When is the snow gonna come!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

tooch420;1397758 said:


> you know, after reading this thread I had to go watch some youtube plowing....it just made me want the snow to come even more. I cant believe its still 50deg in the day and its almost the last day of the year. When is the snow gonna come!


I blame global warming.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

birddseedd;1392543 said:


> Anyone else watching plowing videos instead of plowing? dissapointing lack of snow in mi. been on youtube watching other people plow...


Been doing it since October,lol


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Brian Young;1398508 said:


> Been doing it since October,lol


hehe. try this one


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just in case you guys forget how to work the plow control.






You can even watch a few more of mine too.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

birddseedd;1398662 said:


> hehe. try this one


I was there in all of that! It was a real mess!!!!!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Brian Young;1398997 said:


> I was there in all of that! It was a real mess!!!!!


it was crazy. you kno. all they had to do was go from the other side and they could have pulled the tractor out into the street.

o frankly jsut bring in another plow. remove the snow and it could have jsut driven away....


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

birddseedd;1398662 said:


> hehe. try this one


I could have gone without seeing the dudes johnson Thumbs Up


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

how bout some of the RANGER! hahahahaha drivers POV!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

heck. just get out and shovel behind the tires. iv done that with my truck. i bet they both lost their jobs


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

7 to 8 inches huh........ hasent been snowing for hours and theres only 2 or less out there...:realmad:


----------



## automoto (Nov 7, 2011)

yup all i've been doing too, 50 degrees here today


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

birddseedd;1400277 said:


> 7 to 8 inches huh........ hasent been snowing for hours and theres only 2 or less out there...:realmad:


Did accuweather say that?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

When snow is forecasted for your area, do you find yourself watching The Weather Channel as intently as you would watch 2 girls making out?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Been on you tube daily, watching just about anything with snow, especially plowing. Some of my own and anything else I can find


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BossPlow2010;1400312 said:


> Did accuweather say that?


I dono but it was real spotty. some sides of town did, others didn't.

overall, 13 hours, $510.75 gross with a blown lift cylinder seal. dono how I'm gonna fix it before tomorow. caint really with no parts.

could be better could be worse.

caint wait to do it all over again tomorow


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

Wilnip;1400417 said:


> When snow is forecasted for your area, do you find yourself watching The Weather Channel as intently as you would watch 2 girls making out?


:laughing: Yes and it drives the wife insane. :laughing:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

snowman6;1401553 said:


> :laughing: Yes and it drives the wife insane. :laughing:


which one, watching the weather, or watching girls make out?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

they tantalized me with a 2nd day of snow that never came, now this is how i feel.....


----------

